# wii sports - bowling - powerthrows



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

whats your highest score?

im a lame 513 pins :lol:

lol

anyone else got a score?


----------



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

What do you mean? How do you get to this powerthrow game?


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

522 for me


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

davemarkey said:


> What do you mean? How do you get to this powerthrow game?


go to training on wii sports then in the bowling section its the middle onne called powerthrows


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

swear its over 600 but not too sure will have a look tomorrow


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

not sure what mine is, but my mums is at least double it :lol: she has had a strike on the last 3


----------

